# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Pegasus Touch Laser SLA Printer Forum >  Pegasus Touch Laser will have booth at CES!

## Eddie

This is great news, that I just confirmed with Full Spectrum Laser.  They will have a booth set up at CES showing off their printer.  I would think that should help them get some serious backers, and plenty of press.

----------

